# How do you change highmount brake light bulb?



## mbrou1 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a 2004 Frontier, anybody know how to change the highmount brake light bulb? Thanks for your help!:newbie:


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

On my 1998, one pulls back the plastic bed liner, removes two nuts with 10mm socket, then the taillight assembly can be pulled rearward. Then the individual bulb assemblies twist out.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

^ high mount, on the cab...
Looks like you un-screw the 2 screws(going thru the lens) and it should come off the truck, then just separate the lens from the back piece to get to the bulbs


----------



## mbrou1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Cusser! Wrong light, I'm asking about the "High Mount" brake light above the rear window in the middle.


----------



## mbrou1 (Oct 19, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> ^ high mount, on the cab...
> Looks like you un-screw the 2 screws(going thru the lens) and it should come off the truck, then just separate the lens from the back piece to get to the bulbs


Speedo thanks for the suggestion. The lens doesn't separate from the back piece. I'm beginning to think you have to replace the whole light fixture.


----------



## jkon (Mar 30, 2006)

You are on the correct track mbrou1. The assembly does come off by removing the two screws. There are two clear cargo lamp bulbs in there that are replaceable. However the brake light itself is an LED array assembly. Unfortunately if your brake light itself is not coming on and you definitely believe that your brake light LED array is burned out, then the entire assembly has to be replaced. It's pretty uncommon that all the LED's would burn out which makes me believe you may have another problem. Does your cargo lamps come on? If so, I would look at your brake pedal switch. If your cargo lamps do not come on then I would make sure your fuse is good. I'd also make sure the connector at the brake light asssembly is clean and tight.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

mbrou1 said:


> Thanks Cusser! Wrong light, I'm asking about the "High Mount" brake light above the rear window in the middle.


D'oh !!!

My 1988 Mazda truck and my 1971 VW Convertible don't have those, so I tend to forget those (my '98 Frontier has that). Anyway, as above post states, take a broom handle and wedge it to push down the brake pedal (or get a helper). There's one brake switch for all the brake lights. If the "regualr" brake lights go on, then that switch, fuse, etc., is good. So check for 12 volt positive getting to the highmount light assembly, and that the assembly is also making good contact to ground, which might be through the mounting screw. 

If you get voltage in, and have a good ground, and it doesn't light, then I think you'll just need to replace it.


----------

